# Có nên dùng máy lạnh âm trần reetech chất lượng đảm bảo – giá phải chăng ???



## ngohuonghlvan (22/7/21)

*MUA MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN REETECH CHÍNH HÃNG Ở ĐÂU?*
Máy lạnh âm trần Reetech là thương hiệu của Việt Nam được sản xuất theo công nghệ của châu Âu. Nó cũng giống như tất cả các dòng máy lạnh âm trần khác về cấu tạo gồm 1 dàn nóng, 1 dàn lạnh, ống nước, dây điện, ống đồng dẫn gas, remote. Dàn lạnh được lắp treo chìm trong tường, chỉ để lộ ra phần mặt nạ với thiết kế nhỏ gọn. Vậy nên mua dòng máy lạnh âm trần này giá rẻ tại đâu?


 

Đặc trưng của dòng máy lạnh âm trần Reetech:
Công nghệ: Việt Nam.
Sản xuất: Việt Nam.
Công suất hoạt động: 2.0hp – 6.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 19.100.000đ – 39.900.000đ
Chế độ bảo hành: 2 năm cho toàn máy.
==>  Công suất làm lạnh từ 2.0hp – 6.5hp và chỉ có duy nhất một dòng Tiêu chuẩn cho khách hàng chọn lựa, vì đặc thù của máy lạnh âm trần thường được lắp đặt trong các cửa hàng tiện lợi, quán ăn và các sảnh chờ… có mức độ di chuyển cao nên sử dụng dòng Tiêu chuẩn để giảm khả năng hoạt động của máy và hạn chế mức tiêu thụ điện năng. 
Hải Long Vân là đại lý cung cấp giá sỉ tận gốc *Máy lạnh âm trần Reetech*  Nhận lắp đặt trọn gói công trình giá tốt nhất – cạnh tranh nhất, liên hệ Hotline 0909 787 022 để được nhận tư vấn, báo giá trọn gói rẻ hơn nhé. Có thể Xem thêm nhiều hơn dòng máy lạnh âm trần tại: máy lạnh âm trần giá rẻ
Các bài viết liên quan:
Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất


----------

